# Looking for Helpful Tips



## Pugsy04 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone...I am new to this support network. I have had IBS for around three years now. I am so tired of it controlling my life. I have lived with it and stayed close to home due to it. If I have plans to leave the house, I begin to get sick. I worry about what is going to happen, which in turns makes me more sick. One of my biggest fears is getting sick in a public place in public restrooms. I have tried to take deep breaths and other meditation..but it seems like my stomach has a mind of its own. I have read some of the comments of the board and notice some of your are taking anxiety medicine. I have never explored this area. Do you think it is helpful? Do you think I would benefit from it? I am so tired of having this run my life. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Pugsy,To medicate or not to medicate is really up to you and you doctor. Many of us here have benefited from medications from time to time.Personally, I am now doing better by utilizing self-hynotherapy. I recommend it highly. It can reduce both IBS symptoms as well as anxiety.Check out the CBT/Hypno Forum on this board for more information. Here is the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=11 Welcome to the board and hope this helps, Evie


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Pugsy and welcome to the board!I too suffered from anxiety a few years ago where i was getting to the point i was scared to leave the house, attend meetings or get on transport. I tried a things out on my own and nothing worked. I then decided to help from a cognitive behavioral therapist and also decided to go on anxiety medication for 6 months. The medication helped but I also need to learn coping methods which the therapy gave me and CBT changed my behavioral patterns and helped me undstand what my body was going thru when i had a panic attack. The therapist also used hpynotherapy on me which helped calm me.Self hpyno and meditation never helped me either as it seemed my stomach too had a mind of it's own! I still suffer from anxiety but try so hard not to let it control my life as it once did and now i find that going to the gym helps get the anxiety out of my system.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

As Linda mentioned, CBT can also be very helpful. I have also benefited from it.Something noteworthy is that all hypnotherapy is really self hypnotherapy. The differences in engaging in it with a realtime therapist versus utilizing recordings is that there is a different person providing the imagery, and a realtime therapist may be able to zero in more on a specific target complaint.Also noteworthy is that you always have control during hypnotherapy, regardless of what you may have heard.Try this link for information regarding the benefits and facts about hypnotherapy: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html Be well, Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Pugsy. There is no magic pill, but when combined with other more natural methods and a change in thinking we can get our best results. If you are suffering from anxiety, why not ask your doc about some meds. I tried Buspar for generalized anxiety some time ago with great results. Now I simply take Xanax before a stressing event and along with my deep breathing, self hypnosis and a little immodium AD I can handle just about anything!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Well Im having quite a few small victories lately , going out with my partner shopping in another town with lunch out ( actually we were shopping for 8hrs huge victory ) my problem is when i have a severe IBS attack i like get totally scared of going out....Im still terrified of going on holidays in July , im convinced I will get horrible cramps on the flight , i know its silly but cant help it ...


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

huh i replied to the small victories and it cake up in here , i even went back to have a look lol strange


----------

